# Shadow Tour - Octillo



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.shadowtour.com/site3.aspx

Anyone doing this or done this ride before? i would like to do it but i can't seem to find much as far as acomodations go. It is a 3 horus drive just to get down there so i figured i would maka a camping trip out of it.


----------



## sdjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

*Nothing out there*



lesper4 said:


> Anyone doing this or done this ride before? i would like to do it but i can't seem to find much as far as acomodations go. It is a 3 horus drive just to get down there so i figured i would maka a camping trip out of it.


LOL you can't find much for accomodations nearby because there ain't much nearby!! Nearest place would be in El Centro, and there isn't a whole lot there either. Think desert, with fine dust instead of sand, and stuff grows well if you give it lots of water. It can get right cold at night, dunno if you like that kind of camping. I drove San Diego - Westmoreland and back today for work so I saw it first hand (one direction, anyway). 

I've never done the ride, but I was thinking a little bit about it. I just haven't convinced myself I want to spend the $$.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

i dont mind the temperature we have the equipment. i sued to live in palm desert so i now what it is like i just dont know that area. and yeah it is a lot of $$. i was hoping to tent.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I ride that route often. Much of it is in the Anzio Borrego State park. You are allowed to camp anywhere in the park, but be aware it is a route for illegel immigrants and you may be visited by our Border Patrol thinking you are illegals. 

Do a Google on Borrego state park and you can find the designated state parks around there. Along the back road from SD through Campo, there are also a few state parks with nice camping. 

One nice one is along the century route. Called Agua Caliente it may be a SD county park, but they have a couple of hot springs pools and even a small store sometimes open.

A nice ride, that. One crappy pavement stretch but low traffic and nice desert.
Don Hanson


----------

